# Glatting Farm



## BikinGlynn (Oct 16, 2019)

Not much to say about this place really.
Its a farmhouse reputed to date back to the 15th century which is grade 2 listed.
The property is "vacant" & it was under offer when we visited some months back, but you could snap it up with a cheeky offer if u have a spare 1.69 mill laying around.

I did like it though, its a big house nestled on the edge of the south downs & u cant see another man made object from here which is nice!
If I was to use a code name it would be frog farm as we were practically falling over them in the basement!
Visited with my lad on the way back from our holiday this summer we didnt expect to gain access, but as they say there is always a way ;-)



IMG_1484 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1487 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1438 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1482 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1452 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1446 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1431 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1422 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1468 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1464 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1441 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1457 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1477 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1414 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Oct 16, 2019)

Good work mate. Nice country pile that. Like the servant's panel box.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 17, 2019)

Not too bad, a promising renovation. You cannot beat a good toilet with a proper wooden seat and an old-fashioned cistern.


----------



## urbex_Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice find Dude !!!!


----------

